# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  ALANTAN PLUS balsam do ciała, opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

ALANTAN PLUS balsam do ciała, 
sama stosowałam i jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona, wszystkie podrażnienia skóry zeszły 
polecam

----------


## Kinda

Alantan używałam tylko do i wyłącznie na odparzenia skóry czy do smarowania sutek po karmieniu piersią  :Wink:  Natomiast balsamu nie używałam. Ja miałam teraz straszny problem jeżeli chodzi o przesuszona skórę. masakra jakaś. Wybrałam się na zabieg z użyciem restylane Skinboosters.  Dobre nawilżenie i naprężenie skóry. No ale mi balsamy nie pomagały  :Wink:

----------


## Kayak

Macie na myśli ten taki do smarowania, co w aptece doz.pl kosztuje niecałe 6 zł?

----------


## storra

Jak mówimy o takich maściach to dobry jest też Octenicare. Trochę droższy ale ma też różne zastosowania. Nawilża skórę, łagodzi odparzenia, podrażnienia, na oparzenia też można stosować. Często po niego sięgam przy dzieciach. Nie ma sztucznych barwników.

----------

